# different Mx-Leaders



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I just bought a vintage Mx-Leader motorola (full mint record - deltas) but there are some differences to other pictures I see of leaders. the fork has no lugs (is columbus max) and the toptube is horizontally flat at the seatube and vertically flat at the steeringtube (is the other wat around of what I generally see)

are there differences in production years ?

Steven


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

My nearly new leader is as you describe, including flattened tubes at the BB shell and these huge chainstays, a couple of differences might be mine has a plastic guide where the cables go under the BB rather than a hole for them to go through (actually, my corsa had this, not sure about your leader) also, two small rings have been added to the steerer tube for the shifter cables to go through.

What size is yours? Mine has a fairly long seat and head tube when compared to my older (1990) corsa, while both have identical 58.5 top tube--i'm curious if Merckx changed the geometry of the leader in the 1990's sometime.

It's a great bike, I just got back from riding mine, it was tired today.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*those tubes*

are the Columbus Max pipes where the bike derives it's name. bi ovalized,butted yum.
Eddy just ran out of the lugs to keep buidling them.


----------



## parallelfish (Jul 2, 2005)

SLedoux said:


> ... and the toptube is horizontally flat at the seatube and vertically flat at the steeringtube (is the other wat around of what I generally see)
> 
> are there differences in production years ?
> 
> Steven


Yes, this is opposite of my late model MXL - Horizontal at the head tube, and vertical at the seat tube.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I read somewhere that there were differences in different production years. Some of the original MX Leaders only had certain tubes made out of MAX while the other tubes were standard round. There is a photo of a really nice custom Anvil Bikes frame on the Anvil website. That frame has the same top tube orientation as your description.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

When I was riding my MX in Va Beach, I used to ride with another guy who had one the exact same size. Mine was a late 90's with the midnight blue/airbrush finish and his was a Motorola from the early to mid 90's. The seat clusters were different, everything else was identical including the braze-ons for the brake cable routing through the top tube.


----------

